# Issues in MATE Desktop(Root) of Ubuntu-17.10



## kg11sgbg (Dec 25, 2017)

Hi,experts.
My Ubuntu-17.10 Mate Desktop is running and functioning perfectly,under ordinary user.
But under root/su,when I open the Mate Desktop,the icons does not appear (or visualize)on the desktop template space of mate.
Nor I could,post an application icon on the desktop template space.
Though applications are functioning and running O.K.


What is the problem?


----------



## kg11sgbg (Dec 26, 2017)

Sorry,no one!!!!


----------



## whitestar_999 (Dec 27, 2017)

Very few Linux users here,in fact I think you are the only one posting queries about issues in Linux here.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Dec 27, 2017)

whitestar_999 said:


> Very few Linux users here,in fact I think you are the only one posting queries about issues in Linux here.


As far as I know @Desmond David  is a Linux Geek.
Some few others are also here,maybe busy with their schedule.
Any way,Thank you friend.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Dec 27, 2017)

Now I seem to remember but as I said you seems to be the only one who create linux issue related thread. Why don't you join some ubuntu/linux forum,you will be able to learn many things there from experienced & veteran linux users.


----------



## Desmond (Jan 2, 2018)

kg11sgbg said:


> Hi,experts.
> My Ubuntu-17.10 Mate Desktop is running and functioning perfectly,under ordinary user.
> But under root/su,when I open the Mate Desktop,the icons does not appear (or visualize)on the desktop template space of mate.
> Nor I could,post an application icon on the desktop template space.
> ...


Why are you logging in to GUI as root user? That is a major security red flag. Only use root user in the console, that too try to use sudo over root.

The issue you are facing is because your distro does not expect the root user to log in to a GUI session (as it should be), therefore, the desktop is not configured at all for the root user.

PS: Had gone home for the holidays so could not come on the forum.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Jan 4, 2018)

Oh! c'mon Desmond (@Desmond David),I am using this Linux on my home desktop PC.
It is not any enterprise grade machine,that I should worry about.
Moreover,I don't keep any sensitive info. in my PC or Laptop.

What, I want is a seamless functioning of desktop apps SOMETIMES from within my root desktop.
I ,usually,login onto the user desktop of  Linux OS and function through within it.
If possible,Please Help me out of this peculiar and dire situation.
Never faced problem in Fedora,Mint or openSUSE...


----------



## Desmond (Jan 4, 2018)

I still think its a bad idea.

However, as for your actual issue, I don't think there is anything you can do, it is just the way it is.

You could use gksudo or kdesu (for GTK based desktop environments and KDE respectively) to run GUI applications as root from your user login though. Just add these to the shortcut of the application you want to run as root if you don't want to start using the terminal.


----------



## Theodre (Sep 2, 2018)

As mentioned by @Desmond David , These are the seat belts that are needed to keep the OS safe so that you avoid making a mess of your system.
I would not recommend you being in root while you are in a GUI session.


----------

